# Basement Bar



## Adam Fausch (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is a Bar I built in the Basement Built it in a long weekend a few years ago. Oak and Oak Plywood. My first real experience with raised panels.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 18, 2015)

outstanding. very nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Handsome looking cabinets! Did you do the granite (or whatever material) slab also? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Mar 18, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Handsome looking cabinets! Did you do the granite (or whatever material) slab also? Chuck



It is laminate counter that I bought and then cut out the sink and to the exact size I needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

